# Cadillac for UberX



## BigDinDallas (Jul 27, 2016)

I inherited a 2006 Cadillac DTWS from my parents this month. I would like to drive it for UberX to try out the service. I know the Cadillac is usually for the Select level, starting with model year 2008 in Dallas. My other vehicle is a truck which does not meet the UberX standards. 

Question is: Can I use the caddy for UberX? It says you can always use the Select vehicle and pick up X customers, but I do not want to go and buy a newer car until I try this out. I also understand you have to have 20 trips and a rating of 4.8 or better to qualify for the Select level. I want to try Uber before handing over a lot of money for a newer car. Plan to trade in the 2006 for newer year model if everything is good.

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah you can use your Caddy on UberX, gas is probably gonna be killer but it's a free car . It's gonna be a little too old to qualify for select but it doesn't hurt to give Uber a shot and see if u enjoy it. Look for a good sign on bonus


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Given your situation using the Caddy for UberX is absolutely the right choice. Nothing to buy, no cash to invest except for a phone mount if you don't have one and any fees you have to pay to get started. Some cities require some sort of license, etc. but I have no clue about Dallas. Maybe a bluetooth headset too so you don't have to pull over to talk to pax on the phone.

Actually you might even think about continuing to use it rather than getting a newer car. Yes it's a gas hog, but it's paid off, 10 years old so not worth a lot (minimal depreciation), and as long as it's in decent shape pax will love it. You might even get a tip once in a while. Just do the math and see what makes sense. At any rate I would definitely start with the Caddy and see how it goes for a couple months.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If my 2001 car can do it, yours would be fine as well.. Pax cares for smooth ride and I'm sure the Caddy surpasses that threshold.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I actually don't think it would be too bad on gas . When I first started out I was using a 500hp Twin Turbo AWD BMW that got 18-20mpg but had to use Premium (.60 more a gallon then regular) now I'm getting 33mpg on regular with a little 1.8 Turbo VW engine
Those DTS run on regular unleaded and should get around 18-20mpg . With gas hoovering around $2 bucks he'd only be spending $300 a month on gas (assuming full time around 3000 miles a month , those are my average mileage each month) that difference between regular and premium is about $90 a month
Plus I notice from driving a couple Hyundais (Lyft Rentals while my VW was getting body work from an accident) my tips are a lot higher in a nicer bigger vehicle . That Caddy is plush pax will love it and I bet will tip better . People will say it doesn't matter but I saw a significant increase in tips when Driving the BMW and VW compared to the Hyundai Elantras


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I actually don't think it would be too bad on gas . When I first started out I was using a 500hp Twin Turbo AWD BMW that got 18-20mpg but had to use Premium (.60 more a gallon then regular) now I'm getting 33mpg on regular with a little 1.8 Turbo VW engine
> Those DTS run on regular unleaded and should get around 18-20mpg . With gas hoovering around $2 bucks he'd only be spending $300 a month on gas (assuming full time around 3000 miles a month , those are my average mileage each month) that difference between regular and premium is about $90 a month
> Plus I notice from driving a couple Hyundais (Lyft Rentals while my VW was getting body work from an accident) my tips are a lot higher in a nicer bigger vehicle . That Caddy is plush pax will love it and I bet will tip better . People will say it doesn't matter but I saw a significant increase in tips when Driving the BMW and VW compared to the Hyundai Elantras


Hi...Since you have driven both Uber Black and Uber X, can you tell me if you earn more with Ubler Black? I am trying to get an answer to this question....as I need to decide whether to buy Uber X or Uber Black...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Hi...Since you have driven both Uber Black and Uber X, can you tell me if you earn more with Ubler Black? I am trying to get an answer to this question....as I need to decide whether to buy Uber X or Uber Black...


I haven't driven black I drive Select 
And I make much more money doing select then x . I still do x rides but I try to only do them for return airport trips or surge rides only . 
Select is nowhere near as busy but you make more then double for select rides ,so you can work less and make more . If you did 30 select rides it would take almost 70 X rides to earn the same


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

how do you get uber select? Isn't BMW an Uber Black?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I haven't driven black I drive Select
> And I make much more money doing select then x . I still do x rides but I try to only do them for return airport trips or surge rides only .
> Select is nowhere near as busy but you make more then double for select rides ,so you can work less and make more . If you did 30 select rides it would take almost 70 X rides to earn the same


How do you get Uber Select? Isnt BMW an Uber Black?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

UberRose said:


> How do you get Uber Select? Isnt BMW an Uber Black?


To do Uber Black you have to have Livery insurance, PUC etc.. It's a whole thing , to do Select you just check to make sure your vehicle qualifies on the Uber Page and then ask them to add a select profile


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

If the Cadillac is in great shape I think you could do really well. The number one comment I hear from people is they don't particuraly like riding in compact cars but because Uber Drivers are the best out there it's something they will deal with. Depending where your at and what times you are driving I think the Caddy can work to your advantage. I drive a 2014 Doadge Caravan RT with Leather seats in x and xl and honestly the van gets me as many trips as anything. I bought it intentionally for this. I can open both doors for my riders with a button and also the lift gate with a press of a button.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I've always felt the 20 trips for select is kind of a joke. I mean what's the point?

I do 20 trips for breakfast. 

Should change it to 300....make the rookies work for it.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

A DTS is damn nice! I do this in a Town Car, and I have had lots of compliments, for it's leather seats, and it's room. If I were calling for an Uber/Lyft ride, I would love to have a Town Car/DTS show up. I picked up a girl recently, she said " Town Car! I scored!!" A gentleman I picked up early one morning wanted to buy it. I also picked up a couple of stout ladies, and I am sure they were glad it was a Lincoln and not some little pissy econobox.


----------

